# Hannelore Hoger 5x



## Harivo (19 Mai 2006)




----------



## Muli (19 Mai 2006)

Sehr nette Collagen!
Da bedanke ich mich mal als erster für die gute Arbeit


----------



## Driver (22 Mai 2006)

ein schöner klassiker! danke dir Harivo


----------



## lazy (18 Juni 2006)

Stimmt! Tolle Bilder! Vielen Dank.


----------



## Joppi (22 Juni 2006)

Aus der guten alten Zeit.

Danke und Grüsse


----------



## qwert43 (4 Nov. 2006)

*warum nicht, sie war und ist noch eine hübsche Frau​*


----------



## fredclever (28 Sep. 2010)

Super danke


----------



## dumbas (14 März 2011)

vielen Dank


----------



## cmbell (21 Feb. 2012)

Hannelore hat auch heute noch das gewisse Etwas!


----------



## fredclever (21 Feb. 2012)

Wie nett danke dafür.


----------



## MAGUR (1 Dez. 2015)

danke dir ! so habe ich Hannelore Hoger noch nicht gesehen.
Sie ist ja später an gewissen Stellen noch ziemlich gewachsen


----------



## orgamin (1 Dez. 2015)

Sie hatte schon was und auch heute im höheren Alter noch gut aussehend ;-) danke für die Erinnerungen


----------



## goran123 (9 Dez. 2015)

Danke für die Bilder!!!


----------

